# oil based kilz



## Guest (Jul 20, 2010)

So is oil based kilz a bad thing for a tegu enclosure? I figured it would be best for waterproofing. Obviosly ill have to give it a while to air out. I'm hoping its ok because I've just finished the first coat.


----------



## the enigma (Jul 20, 2010)

Actually I used a paint called drylok and it worked really well. It has kind of a concrete finish and I comes in white but you can have them add pigment to it.
It seals the wood really good and with the concrete finish it stands up to the Tegu's claws great. If the guys at the store try and tell you it won't work on wood don't pay attention to them. You could always use the drylock over the kilz if you want or if not kilz is fine.


----------



## DMBizeau (Jul 20, 2010)

Should be fine just make sure you let the fumes air out like you said. The oil based should be much more durable.


----------



## Guest (Jul 20, 2010)

I'm glad someone brought this up... I've always been told (and heard) that you should never use any oil-based products on your tegu's enclosure, only water-based.

So which is it? And what's the reason behind it?


----------



## Toby_H (Jul 20, 2010)

Neither Oil Based Kilz nor Water (Latex) Based Kilz are listed as "animal safe" on their website... But there is no reason for them to mention it...

I've used Latex based Kilz on many animal related projects. But be very aware of it's intended use and its beneficial qualities. It is a mold & mildew blocker. It is an oldor blocker. But it is not a moisture barrier.

Drylok is made to water proof block walls. It is a moisture barrier. The label also clearly states that it is safe to use on fish ponds. Which in turn means it will be perfectly safe to use in a Tegu enclosure. 

To boost, many people in the fish hobby paint styrofoam backgrounds/inserts with it and place them in fish tanks... many people in the amphibian hobby paint styrofoam backgrounds/inserts with it and place them in their vivariums... I personally have used it in fish tanks, vivariums and reptile enclosures...

Drylok is the bomb 

If you use the search feature of this forum you'll find a few conversations discussing it.


----------



## Pikey (Jul 20, 2010)

Yes Drylock is great


Nordica - oil based is bad because of the high VOC's in it, but it is safe to use as long as you wait like 3-4 days in between coats & about a week before putting an animal in where you used it in an enclosure. it's just told not to use it because you are using it in an enclosed place with low venting (will say on the label thats a big no no) But if you are not in a big rush then it is fine.

Just remember the longer you wait between coats & once done the better


----------



## Guest (Jul 21, 2010)

Ahhhh, I see said the blind man...  Thanks for the info!


----------



## Guest (Jul 27, 2010)

Well its been a week but I can still sortof smell the kilz. Am I supposed to wait until there is no smell? I mean it has to be dry now right?


----------



## Pikey (Jul 27, 2010)

dry or not if you can still smell it that means the VOC are still there, sometimes it takes a long time for them to fade & thats why many people avoid oil based around pets & children


----------



## Guest (Jul 27, 2010)

I was afraid you were gonna say that. Is there anything I can do to speed up the process?


----------



## Pikey (Jul 27, 2010)

run some heat lamps in the cage it sould help it.

I know mixing amonia in the paint speeds drying but i would would not reccomend it in a cage or the fact you're do painting.


----------



## Guest (Jul 28, 2010)

Oil based Kilz is a PETROLEUM product. The curing time will be at least a week. If you put a heat lamp over it and you can smell it, it is not cured. Painting over Kilz will not stop the vapors, unless the paint states it is a vapor barrier. If you want to use Kilz I would recommend the Kilz Clean Start. Here is the website: <!-- m --><a class="postlink" href="http://www.masterchem.com/masterchem/v/index.jsp?vgnextoid=d02b079e24683210VgnVCM1000006b0910acRCRD" onclick="window.open(this.href);return false;">http://www.masterchem.com/masterchem/v/ ... 0910acRCRD</a><!-- m -->


----------

